# Movies that makes you go wtf!



## south syde dobe (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is one such one
[yt]BaHvM9KVpcw[/yt]
"Apparently, Holmes' greatest accomplishment wasn't solving some kind of pussy mystery with stupid gay logic; it was that time he punched an Octopus in the tits, mounted a T-rex, and ghost-rode that shit into a fucking dragon."

Anyhow post the worst movies you can think of right in this thread


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 9, 2010)

Eraserhead a little bit but I would have to defenitley say Begotten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LgLGK9-WC4


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 9, 2010)

This is like the third time I mention this movie here, but nothing you people will ever post can even begin to match the mindfuck that is *ZARDOZ*.

[yt]kbGVIdA3dx0[/yt]

THE PENIS IS EVIL.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 9, 2010)

Visitor Q. Go find it, if you can. I dare you.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Anyhow post the worst movies you can think of right in this thread


 
_Reign of Fire_ -whats this, "how to do everything wrong when making a film"?

_Parasite _(2004) - one particular scene is outside of movie continuity (it literally doesn't fit anywhere, and essentially, serves no purpose)

_Shuttler Island - _Films that negate everything but their last ten minutes shouldn't run 138 minutes!


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 14, 2010)

OK this is a crappy b move my mom made me watch and just ......WTF 
I'll never get that time back

the white ribbon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_ByB2ocVk


----------



## Bambi (Oct 14, 2010)

Antichrist (2009)

Two words:

_Condiment Cock_. Whole movie isn't even that scary, and the films most gratuitous selling point (symbolism) isn't even really apparent enough, or interesting enough, that you'll want to catch and research everything, whole viewing. Big WTF for me, especially a hilarious scene where a crow refuses to die.


----------



## medjai (Oct 14, 2010)

Identity.


----------



## Minuet (Oct 15, 2010)

One word:  _Paprika_.
Two words:  _Cat Soup_.
Three words:  _Adolescence of Utena_.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This is like the third time I mention this movie here, but nothing you people will ever post can even begin to match the mindfuck that is *ZARDOZ*.
> 
> 
> THE PENIS IS EVIL.



WTF Sean Connery. I need this film immediately.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 15, 2010)

The ending of Inception!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2010)

Dude, Where's My Car?. It had some funny parts... but the entire thing was so fucking retarded.

Also, Taintlight. It's supposed to be a Twilight parody... but honestly even the real Twilight is better than this shit. Hell, Smosh could make a better movie than this!


----------



## Shico (Oct 15, 2010)

Minuet said:


> One word: _Paprika_.


 
That movie made me WTF in a good way.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 15, 2010)

The Aqua Teen Hunger Force movie
but that's to be expected
but it was waaaay more wtf than usual


----------



## Shico (Oct 15, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> The Aqua Teen Hunger Force movie
> but that's to be expected
> but it was waaaay more wtf than usual



Oh dear God, I felt sorry for any critcs who had to watch it for the sake of doing a review, even compared to the show it was WTF...and the only part that made me laugh is when the thing smashed its head in so as not to listen to Shake any longer.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 15, 2010)

_MacGruber_
I actually wasted my time and watched about half of it before I couldn't stand it anymore. WTF.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2010)

[yt]NtSgWZbL_kE[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uROMTzJsfOI This movie is a major mindfuck. I felt high while watching this


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 18, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> _Shuttler Island - _Films that negate everything but their last ten minutes shouldn't run 138 minutes!


 


greg-the-fox said:


> The ending of Inception!


 
HISS! 


Pokemon: Mewtwo Returns.

First FOUR MINUTES are Mewtwo being an emo cunt "BAWW WE WERE BORNED DIFFURNT!"
Then the same random "oh hey heer we r hurr fucking durr" ash and friends ALWAYS FUCKING DO, then Giovanni, Team Rocket blah blah blah. Then they spend almost four minutes talking about WATER from the nearby river and how it's SO CLEAN AND TASTY D:<

And throughout the ENTIRE movie, Mewtwo just emos like Sauske >:[


----------



## FenrerWolf (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, I've got two movies that come to mind, The Howling III, and Drive Thru, two movies that were just... yeeeeaaahh


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 18, 2010)

Anything by Jan Svankmajer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuBwXfg3Mr4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5wHMgTPF-s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39j7bypVxL8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1orgv9WKn4

But that's why I love him so.  :3


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 18, 2010)

@South - I saw it. The movie really wasn't that bad.

You should see Drop Dead Fred if you really want to see fucked up.


----------



## DeitySephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

Umm, Most WTF movie ever would definitely have to be *"Stolen Identity 3"*  Seriously, look that mess up on youtube, i'd post a link, but my crappy computer can't handle video.  So i don't want to wait 9 hours to get a link while it loads.  But yea, LOOK IT UP.  O_O


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 18, 2010)

DeitySephiroth said:


> Umm, Most WTF movie ever would definitely have to be *"Stolen Identity 3"*  Seriously, look that mess up on youtube, i'd post a link, but my crappy computer can't handle video.  So i don't want to wait 9 hours to get a link while it loads.  But yea, LOOK IT UP.  O_O


 
I thought that was a MAD skit.

And your name is LAWL


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh shit, I almost forgot about Pink Flamingos!


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 19, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uROMTzJsfOI This movie is a major mindfuck. I felt high while watching this


 
My one prof in college showed us a bit of this after we watched the south park episode of the Trapper Keeper (it was an art class...don't ask *L*).  A few of my classmates and I told him about Akira was parodied in South Park, not Tetsuo: The Iron Man.  I brought him my copy of Akira to prove it, and he wasn't convinced.  He saw similarities between tetsuo and akira, but he was still certain that SP parodied Tetsuo.  

Ugh...profs!  *L*


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uROMTzJsfOI This movie is a major mindfuck. I felt high while watching this


 
That movie was amazing.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 24, 2010)

You know, I know you expect me to say _Rock-A-Doodle_ or a _Troll in Central Park_... but the most WTF animated movie, amazingly, doesn't belong to Don Bluth when he was high.

_We're Back: A Dinosaur Story_, the animated film so fucked up, _Nostalgia Critic_ had to turn into a gonzo journalist just to review it!


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 31, 2010)

land of the lost. i spent most of that film asking myself what the hell was going on


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 31, 2010)

toxic avenger


----------



## Ames (Oct 31, 2010)

Evil Dead 2


----------



## Clint Webber (Oct 31, 2010)

The new Pirahna movie...just sayin'...>.>; Sooooo much gore....sooo many tits...geez. lolol


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 1, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange..But in a good way (possibly my all time favorite movie). I love all the irony and foreshadowing in the movie (i.e Catlady trying to kill Alex with Beethoven bust. Prison being the only "normal" looking place, giving the audience the ludovico technique in a way with "Singing in the rain" Ect). Actully, at the moment, i'm rather obsessed with that movie so much so to the point that me and 3 fellow droogs went out as the gang tonight.


----------

